# Saint Minimus or PT Eos?



## edc3 (Oct 8, 2010)

So I've got my REI 20% member discount and I want to put it towards a new headlamp. I just got an Irix II and I love the UI, but I'm not happy with the construction. I've narrowed my choices down to a Saint Minimus or a Princeton Tec EOS. As I see it, it breaks down like this:

*EOS*

Pros:



Less than half the price
Very well reviewed here
Nice spot beam
Able to be modded (neutral XP-G!)
Can take rechargeable NiMH or Energizer lithium or alkaline
Decent UI, nothing special
Light
Waterproof

Cons:



3xAAA format, I don't usually carry them
Not as well built as the Minimus, plastic


*Saint Minimus*

Pros:



Surefire warranty
Bombproof construction
CR123 format, same as the other lights I usually carry
UI is fantastic
Lower low?
Wider beam pattern may suit my needs better
It's a Surefire!

Cons:



Does NOT take RCR123
Price
The possibility my wife finds out how much it cost 

Help me out. Which would you buy and why?

Thanks!


----------



## zemmo (Oct 8, 2010)

I have them both, but to be honest I like my Zebralight H51 better than either one, for general use. Minimus just doesn't have enough throw (great for reading, though). I really like the EOS, but the H51 isn't that much more; don't know if REI carries them though.


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Minimus is also current controlled making it all the more efficient. Has more battery choices with the battery pack.


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 8, 2010)

edc3 said:


> So I've got my REI 20% member discount and I want to put it towards a new headlamp. I just got an Irix II and I love the UI, but I'm not happy with the construction. I've narrowed my choices down to a Saint Minimus or a Princeton Tec EOS. As I see it, it breaks down like this:
> 
> *EOS*
> 
> ...


 
edc3,

Although I don't have the St. Minimus, I strongly considered getting it before I found CPF and became educated on these matters. In the end, I chose to add to my Princeton Tec line-up, a Zebralight H31 and I'm sure glad I did. I got it on the MarketPlace for only $48. But like Zemmo figured, REI doesn't carry it.

So for now, you have the 20% coupon to use and I have the experience with three EOS's which are as nice as you detailed. However, I want you to seriously consider the *PT Remix or Remix Pro*. REI carries the Remix (70 lumens just like the EOS), but maybe not the Remix Pro yet. Anyway, look at PT's website for details, but in general it's way lighter than the EOS and much more versatile. You could give it a try and always return it if you don't like it. But I absolutely love mine and I use them everyday.

However, the PT I really want to point out to you is the Remix Pro. The biggest differences between it and the standard Remix is that the Pro is regulated, it's the only PT I'm aware of that starts out on low (which I prefer so as to not wake others in my tent or my wife at home) and most importantly, it uses CR123s. Even if you buy something at REI, if you decide you want to try the Remix Pro, I would refer you to BrightGuy.com where I found the lowest price of about $45.

Personally, now that I know about Zebralights for a really high output headlamp/pocket-clipped light, I put the Saint Minimus right out of my mind because the ZL's are every bit as well-built, they have higher output and at half the price.

Oh, and one last thing, if you really want an EOS, I have an extra, never used blue & gray one available, but w/o the packaging and it's also the 50 lumen model, which in PTs, you can hardly tell the difference between it and the 70 lumen version. If you were interested, I would sell it to you very cheap just to help you out and to get my wife to stop asking me when am I going to get rid of some of my stuff!

I hope this helps, but if you have any other questions, please don't hesiate to ask. After all, I love going to my local REI whenever I'm nearby Ann Abor, Michigan.

John


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 8, 2010)

I have both, and IMHO the Eos' beam is more useful than the Saint's (especially if the Eos has been modded with an XP-G). The Saint doesn't have enough throw to see very far, but the beam is too tight to see the ground at your feet when you're walking.

I would only go for the Saint Minimus if I was absolutely dead set on buying a headlamp that took CR123s.


----------



## red02 (Oct 8, 2010)

The beam is wide enough (40-50deg) to see stuff at your feet while walking. Its also throws enough to see a good 40-60m ahead on high. I actually prefer it to the Zebralight which is too floody and can't throw 2-4m ahead. 

Build quality is definitely going to be better. I know it doesn't seem like its important but the UI is outstanding. The ability to dial down or up the brightness level and not have to deal with preset levels is something that needs to be tried to be appreciated fully. Its also much more efficient and uses a more capacious battery.

I know the lack of throw is a problem for some but I found that its not comfortable using the spot as a headlamp. Besides thats what my Deree XRE is for...

The Saint has spoiled me on other lights.


----------



## ChrisG (Oct 8, 2010)

From everything I've read, Zebra quality seems iffy (don't believe me, just search). To their credit they do seem to stand by their products, but I'd rather use my lights instead of wait for repairs.

In fairness, I don't own a Zebralight, but after reading about all the problems people have had with them I decided against trusting them.

Could be that the problems are overblown or that Zebra only seems to have issues because so many people buy them. Don't know.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Red02 was comparing the Mimimus to the all flood H501, which is not supposed to have throw. Zemmo and jcalvert talked about the new reflectored ZL lights, the H51 and the H31.


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 8, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> Red02 was comparing the Mimimus to the all flood H501, which is not supposed to have throw. Zemmo and jcalvert talked about the new reflectored ZL lights, the H51 and the H31.


 
edc3,

davidt1 is correct on that, my H31 is a perfect blend of flood and throw as I use it for night walks and it's available in cool & neutral tints. I prefer cool.

As for build quality and durability, unless you plan on seeing if it survives a bomb blast, that's not something I would worry about.

Also, I agree that the Saint M's IBS UI is very appealing and was the primary reason I was considering it, but now that I have the H31 w/ electronic switch and 6 very easy to operate modes, I find that working the switch is really pretty slick and again at less than half the cost. For the price of the Saint M, you can get the H31 and the PT EOS or Remix Pro (at full retail) for the amount. On sale or w/ a CPF discount, that combo would be less than the Saint M.

I also forgot to mention that the Remix Pro is not only lighter than the EOS, (in fact it's only 2 grams more than the tiny, new PT Byte) it's also at least 1/3 smaller than the EOS. The switch on the Remixes are also more tactile and easier to operate than the EOS. And finally, the Remixes have two sets of LEDs, one Maxbright for throw, and a set of 3 Ultrabright LEDs in a cluster for flood with high and low on both sets. Lastly, the Remixes come in either all white LEDs, or a white Maxbright LED for throw and the 3 LED flood cluster is also available with red or green for night reading or blood tracking game. Personally, if your going with a PT, I suggest one of Remixes over EOSs.

John


----------



## edc3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey John,

Thanks for the info. Is there any problem with the battery door on the Remix?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

The EOS has an O-ring to keep out water and is regulated. Not so sure about the Remix though. Given the price of the Minimus the EOS is down right cheap.


----------



## nick-nack (Oct 9, 2010)

A little OT - but from some older posts with beamshot pics of the Minimus, there was a few problems with green tints and light artifacts.

Are these problems still there, or have they been fixed?


----------



## umc (Oct 9, 2010)

I vote for the minimus, I love mine.

CR123 is important to me as that is my primary battery of choice and I love the UI, it's the best IMHO for this time of setup.

anyway, that being said, I have a Zebralight H30 which I like because of the CR123, size and pure flood, it's good for around the house at night. So, I decided to pickup the H31 last week ordered direct from zebralight and it got here quick, within a couple of days plus free shipping. Anyway, this is a nice light, give it a look. As jcalvert said, it's a nice blend of throw and flood, I wanted it for the low low but because of the throw that is more than I need even at night around the house, still like the light though and it's super bright on the high end, 220 OTF lumens.

I'm thinking about testing my H31 in the clip holder on my bunker gear and seeing if it's something that will stay put and be useable, if so I will probably ordering another, great little light.

OT:

jcalvert, where are you in Michigan?

I'm just north of AA a little ways


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 9, 2010)

nick-nack said:


> A little OT - but from some older posts with beamshot pics of the Minimus, there was a few problems with green tints and light artifacts.
> 
> Are these problems still there, or have they been fixed?



My Saint is about a month old... it has the same square artifact in the middle of the beam (the projection of the die of the LED), and the prismatic halo at the corners of the beam. For me, neither is a big deal in actual use.

The tint is a little strange... because of the optic, the light on the edges of the beam is greenish, then it transitions to white, and then the light in the middle of the beam is blueish. Again, for me this isn't a big deal in actual use. This picture might help show what I'm talking about as far as beam tint:


----------



## kelmo (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a couple of Minimuses and love them. One for general use and one is stored in my truck. Max output is very useful when scrounging around for firewood when camping.

I don't own a PT but it looks like a nice light. Any headlight is better than no headlight.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 9, 2010)

After buying two zebralights and them both failing catastrophically within the first 6 months I'm done with them, had a saint minimus that had terrible artifacts and kept getting hung up in the 10 lumen detent, however my lowly PT EOS 50 lumen rebel has been awesome never a problem. Perfect beam tint, shape, and output. The only thing I would consider replacing it with is a remix pro


----------



## edc3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I really appreciate all the suggestions. Now I'm more confused than ever. :shakehead

I was pretty set on getting the Minimus or the EOS. Now I'm seriously looking at the ZL H31w and the Remix Pro. Well, I'm off to REI to pick up some delicious freeze-dried food and to try the Minimus one more time...


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 9, 2010)

edc3 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is there any problem with the battery door on the Remix?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Don,

I haven't had a problem with any of my four (4) Remixes and one (1) Remix Pro's doors, but I did have an older PT Fuel that I accidentally broke the door, when I torqued on it to open it, instead of wedging it open as I should have. However, PT promptly replaced it. But the material used on the newer PT products seems to be of better quality.

FYI, none of the Remixes have an O-ring seal at the door closure. Some have complained about this, and although I've used both versions in the rain and snow, I probably wouldn't go scuba diving with it, otherwise a lack of an O-ring has never been an issue at all.



umc said:


> I vote for the minimus, I love mine.
> 
> CR123 is important to me as that is my primary battery of choice and I love the UI, it's the best IMHO for this time of setup.
> 
> ...


 
Hi umc,

I'll PM you after I finish these replies about my location.

As for the ZL H31's lower low, I guess I'm showing how quickly my eyes are aging, I'm only 49, but with my eysight, I couldn't see anything if it was any lower, LOL!



kelmo said:


> I have a couple of Minimuses and love them. One for general use and one is stored in my truck. Max output is very useful when scrounging around for firewood when camping.
> 
> kelmo,
> 
> I don't own a PT but it looks like a nice light. Any headlight is better than no headlight.


 
I would love to try a Saint M, but alas, two kids w/ college right around the corner. One wants the University of Michigan, GO BLUE! The other wants to attend Michigan State, GO GREEN! Today's the big rivalry game at 3:30p.m. ET and we have a house divided, GO BLUEEN, LOL!

And I couldn't agree more that any headlight is better than no headlight. I literally use mine every single day!



mossyoak said:


> After buying two zebralights and them both failing catastrophically within the first 6 months I'm done with them, had a saint minimus that had terrible artifacts and kept getting hung up in the 10 lumen detent, however my lowly PT EOS 50 lumen rebel has been awesome never a problem. Perfect beam tint, shape, and output. The only thing I would consider replacing it with is a remix pro


 
mossy,

That sucks that you had such problems with two of the supposedly more high tech lamps, but at least the EOS was available when you needed it. I would encourage trying out the Remix Pro. Hopefully you saw my BrightGuy.com reference earlier, $45.00 and well worth it. But never get rid of that EOS, I have three of the 50 lumen Rebels and there are very well-built. But I love that Remix Pro! Incidentally, I thought my EOS's were not regulated as I confirmed that the 70 lumen model is, do you know if the 50 lumen model is also regulated? I never use them any more because of the Remixes and now the H31.



edc3 said:


> I really appreciate all the suggestions. Now I'm more confused than ever. :shakehead
> 
> I was pretty set on getting the Minimus or the EOS. Now I'm seriously looking at the ZL H31w and the Remix Pro. Well, I'm off to REI to pick up some delicious freeze-dried food and to try the Minimus one more time...


 
edc3,

Well, I guess it depends on your budget to start with and then go to the features you prefer and then determine the cost-to-benefit ratio (or value).

If you can afford to, perhaps buy them all and keep the one or ones you like most. If your budget is limited, you can't go wrong with EOS (3xAAA) or IMO, the Remix Pro (1xCR123). Then IMO, go to the ZL H31 (1xCR123) and finally the Saint M (1xCR123). Based on personal and practical experience, I place the Remix Pro on the same playing field with ZL H31 based on price and features, but quite different looking lamps.

FYI, some have complained that Saint M's housing blocks the light when it's pointed toward the ground near your feet, but I don't know that by personal experience, so proceed acordingly. Perhaps you could Google "Surefire Saint Minimus problems" and see if anything about that issue shows up.

Hopefully all this info helps, but again, feel free to keep asking us, we're all here to help!


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 9, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> Incidentally, I thought my EOS's were not regulated as I confirmed that the 70 lumen model is, do you know if the 50 lumen model is also regulated?



All of the Eos versions have been regulated.


----------



## crizyal (Oct 9, 2010)

I LOVE my Saint Minimus! I use it all the time. The beam pattern is perfect for me. I fills my field of view when I aim it up a bit. Very sturdy construction. I have a Zebra light H50 that I also like, though not nearly as much. It is the AA version and it is all flood. It has given me no trouble at all. When I go for my headlamp, it is always the Minimus. I reserve the Zebra light for a loaner. I have never owned a PT, though I have heard many good things about them. If cost was a major issue, I think I would probably go that route. Especially after hearing about so many issues with the Zebra lights.


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 9, 2010)

crizyal said:


> I LOVE my Saint Minimus! I use it all the time. The beam pattern is perfect for me. I fills my field of view when I aim it up a bit. Very sturdy construction. I have a Zebra light H50 that I also like, though not nearly as much. It is the AA version and it is all flood. It has given me no trouble at all. When I go for my headlamp, it is always the Minimus. I reserve the Zebra light for a loaner. I have never owned a PT, though I have heard many good things about them. If cost was a major issue, I think I would probably go that route. Especially after hearing about so many issues with the Zebra lights.


 
Hi crizyal,

Thanks for your feedback, even though this is *edc3's* thread. One day I hope to try out the Saint M. Curiously, for my and edc3's understanding, do you find that the issue I heard about with the beam of light being obstructed by the lamp's housing when it's tilted downward all the way, is a valid issue, even if it doesn't bother you? Thanks again!

John


----------



## carrot (Oct 9, 2010)

I really, really, like both. It comes down to beam pattern choice, though: if you strongly prefer a flood you would do well to take the Saint Minimus. If you want a balanced mix of flood and throw, then you should pick up the EOS. I usually take both on trips, with the Saint as my primary and the EOS as backup, since I prefer to hike with flood. Both are useful, and I'm glad I own both. But there are very few times when I have only the EOS that I wished I was using the Saint instead, as the EOS is more than capable enough and has plenty of runtime. The only time I wish I had the Saint over the EOS is when I want a lower low, such as for reading or checking maps.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I went to REI and didn't pull the trigger anything. I looked at the Minimus and I'm not sure I like beam or tint. At least white wall hunting in the store, it is very strange seeing the ghost of the die. I also looked the EOS, the Remix and some weird Mammut headlamp/lantern combo. I really like the dual format of the Remix. It's like a plastic LunaSol. I'm also reading more about the H31W. I'm leaning towards warmer LEDs lately. I'm just a little worried about it's quality and the beam profile. I tend to find a floodier beam more useful for my purposes.

I appreciate all the advice and comment and jcalvert's offer to sell me an EOS. Whatever I finally buy, I'll post here. 

Thanks guys!

:thanks:


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 9, 2010)

The mammut lights are crap. A local REI type store that is much more gear intensive carries them and I know several people affiliated with the store and none recommend it


----------



## crizyal (Oct 9, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> Hi crizyal,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, even though this is *edc3's* thread. One day I hope to try out the Saint M. Curiously, for my and edc3's understanding, do you find that the issue I heard about with the beam of light being obstructed by the lamp's housing when it's tilted downward all the way, is a valid issue, even if it doesn't bother you? Thanks again!
> 
> John



I have never had an issue where I felt the beam was obstructed.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 9, 2010)

edc3 said:


> Well, I went to REI and didn't pull the trigger anything. I looked at the Minimus and I'm not sure I like beam or tint. At least white wall hunting in the store, it is very strange seeing the ghost of the die. I also looked the EOS, the Remix and some weird Mammut headlamp/lantern combo. I really like the dual format of the Remix. It's like a plastic LunaSol. I'm also reading more about the H31W. I'm leaning towards warmer LEDs lately. I'm just a little worried about it's quality and the beam profile. I tend to find a floodier beam more useful for my purposes.
> 
> I appreciate all the advice and comment and jcalvert's offer to sell me an EOS. Whatever I finally buy, I'll post here.
> 
> ...



The old ZL lights had some QC issues. I have not heard of problems with the new lights like the H31. It's important to remember that.


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have an EOS, a Zebra H30w, and a Saint Minimus. First I bought the EOS. I find it great for walking but poor for close use. It needs a diffuser and I don't like AAA batteries. Then I bought the Zebra. It's just the opposite, great up close with great color and not enough throw for walking. I don't have any of the newer Zebra headlamps with reflectors so I can't comment on them. Last I bought a Saint Minimus. It seems to be a good compromise for all applications. The UI is good, but sometimes it requires two hands. I also wish it had a warmer tint. If I were in the market right now, I would seriously look at a Zebra H31W. The only downside I see is that the UI is a little busy. Some folks have had some reliability problems, but I have not. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, my own poll be damned! I ended up ordering an H31W. What tipped me that way was the tint choice, the ability to use RCR123 and the low, low. I'm a little worried about the beam profile, but we'll see when it gets here. Again, I very much appreciate the helpful information and suggestions. Thank you John for your kind offers of help. FYI, of course I didn't leave REI completely empty-handed. I bought a couple of freeze dried meals and a tick key. Woohoo!

Don


----------



## red02 (Oct 10, 2010)

edc3 said:


> Well, I went to REI and didn't pull the trigger anything. I looked at the Minimus and I'm not sure I like beam or tint. At least white wall hunting in the store, it is very strange seeing the ghost of the die. I also looked the EOS, the Remix and some weird Mammut headlamp/lantern combo. I really like the dual format of the Remix. It's like a plastic LunaSol. I'm also reading more about the H31W. I'm leaning towards warmer LEDs lately. I'm just a little worried about it's quality and the beam profile. I tend to find a floodier beam more useful for my purposes.
> 
> I appreciate all the advice and comment and jcalvert's offer to sell me an EOS. Whatever I finally buy, I'll post here.
> 
> ...


At first I hated the Saint too. The beam was odd, the color rim of the beam looked bad and the beam "artifacts" really stood out. But then I realized that I couldn't really notice it during use. When I really took it out and used it was fine. 

Its the more comfortable than the H501 to wear. It doesn't bite into my forehead as the 501 did. The runtime is better and the heat sinking is great. The UI is in a different league. It doesn't start blinking but dimmed with low batteries. Its beam is more efficient and throws further. Its unthinkable to get a throw oriented headlamp because of the benefits of this type of beam and the other lights I know I'll have in the wild. I know the Saint won't quit after 4 months like my H501 did. I was once sold on Zebralight, but I'd never buy from them again.

Why not an EOS? bad battery choice and PWM based dimming. AAAs are underpowered and take up too much space to justify their existence. Absolutely nothing else uses AAAs. Atleast the Freedom is good enough and the CR2032s are small enough not to get in the way. PWM will give hours of light where current controlled headlamp will run for days. Thats unacceptable.

I hope you enjoy the H31, but the Saint is functionally superior in every way when you actually *use* it.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 10, 2010)

red02 said:


> Why not an EOS? bad battery choice and PWM based dimming.



The Eos uses constant current regulation, not PWM. 

I just double-checked this by shining an Eos at my ceiling fan - no PWM at any of the three levels.

I agree with you about the poor battery choice, though. I would LOVE for PT to come out with a 2xAA version of the Eos (and I've told them so), but I doubt this will ever happen. Most outdoorsy stuff (GPS, cameras, etc...) take AA batteries, so a 2xAA Eos would probably be a good seller.


----------



## red02 (Oct 10, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> Hi crizyal,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, even though this is *edc3's* thread. One day I hope to try out the Saint M. Curiously, for my and edc3's understanding, do you find that the issue I heard about with the beam of light being obstructed by the lamp's housing when it's tilted downward all the way, is a valid issue, even if it doesn't bother you? Thanks again!
> 
> John



Its not. The Saint can rotate 270 degrees without the housing interfering with the beam. My gut starts interfering before the housing has a chance to.


----------



## red02 (Oct 10, 2010)

vtunderground said:


> The Eos uses constant current regulation, not PWM.
> 
> I just double-checked this by shining an Eos at my ceiling fan - no PWM at any of the three levels.



I've never seen an EOS, but the runtime on low will tell you more than a ceiling fan.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 10, 2010)

edc3 said:


> Well, my own poll be damned! I ended up ordering an H31W. What tipped me that way was the tint choice, the ability to use RCR123 and the low, low. I'm a little worried about the beam profile, but we'll see when it gets here. Again, I very much appreciate the helpful information and suggestions. Thank you John for your kind offers of help. FYI, of course I didn't leave REI completely empty-handed. I bought a couple of freeze dried meals and a tick key. Woohoo!
> 
> Don



I just looked at your list of lights. Wow! You have some great lights there. It looks like you should have been the one giving advice, not the other way around. Anyway, I think the H31w will be a fine addition to your great collection. When you get the light, please visit the "Zebralight Mods" thread for ideas to make your new ZL light even better. Bulky jockstrap headlamps just don't give you the versatility you will find there.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 11, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> I just looked at your list of lights. Wow! You have some great lights there. It looks like you should have been the one giving advice, not the other way around. Anyway, I think the H31w will be a fine addition to your great collection. When you get the light, please visit the "Zebralight Mods" thread for ideas to make your new ZL light even better. Bulky jockstrap headlamps just don't give you the versatility you will find there.



Thanks. I've got lots of lights, but until now, the only headlamp I had was a Princeton Tec Quad (which is decent) and I was using my ZL SC30 with a Quark Prism for a full flood headlamp of sorts.

This morning I got to regretting not buying the Saint Minimus with the 20% off coupon. So, in a fit of full-on flashaholism, I ordered one from REI. So now, between the H31W and the Minimus, I should be doing fine in the headlamp department. I'll have a warm, somewhat throwy ZL and the floodier Minimus on the way. That should be it for the flashlight purchases for a while.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 11, 2010)

edc3 said:


> This morning I got to regretting not buying the Saint Minimus with the 20% off coupon. So, in a fit of full-on flashaholism, I ordered one from REI. So now, between the H31W and the Minimus, I should be doing fine in the headlamp department.



Nice!

And if you end up not liking the Surefire, you could probably sell it for what you paid for it.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 11, 2010)

vtunderground said:


> Nice!
> 
> And if you end up not liking the Surefire, you could probably sell it for what you paid for it.



As long as it's in new condition I can return it to REI if I don't like it. A discount of $27.80 and zero risk.

BTW, that's a really cool photo on post #14. I watched a documentary on Urban Exploration a couple of weeks ago. Seems like a fascinating hobby - and a great excuse to get the flashlights out. :thumbsup:


----------



## umc (Oct 11, 2010)

edc3 said:


> As long as it's in new condition I can return it to REI if I don't like it. A discount of $27.80 and zero risk.
> 
> BTW, that's a really cool photo on post #14. I watched a documentary on Urban Exploration a couple of weeks ago. Seems like a fascinating hobby - and a great excuse to get the flashlights out. :thumbsup:




I didn't think it mattered what condition anything was in for returning to REI?

For the life of the item right?


----------



## edc3 (Oct 11, 2010)

umc said:


> I didn't think it mattered what condition anything was in for returning to REI?
> 
> For the life of the item right?



Really? In any case, I don't plan on returning it, but it's nice to know that if I really don't like it, I can.


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 11, 2010)

I got the saint just to avoid the itch. I d buy other headlamps and will still keep on thinking of having a spy light knob on a headlamp.


----------



## yowzer (Oct 12, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> The mammut lights are crap. A local REI type store that is much more gear intensive carries them and I know several people affiliated with the store and none recommend it



I wouldn't call them crap. They're not state of the art by any means, but the one I have (txlite) has a nice body design, UI, and beam shape (mix of throw and flood that's good for night hikes). Downside is a luxeon and 3AAA direct drive.



For the OP's question... Saint (not Minimus). I've never liked the EOS's switch. Just doesn't work for me, especially with gloves on.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 21, 2010)

A quick update. I went on an overnight backpacking trip last weekend. Naturally I took a bunch of lights, including the new Saint Minimus and Zebralight H31w. Here's a group shot:







I went on a short night hike and alternated between the two headlamps. There is a lot about both that I really like. It'll take a lot more usage to make a clear favorite. I love the tint on the ZL and the artifact-free beam. The floody, wide beam of the Minimus is very nice and gives an easy and natural view, but with the bright spill it has, the ZL is comparable and has the benefit of more throw. For brightness and battery choice, the ZL wins hands down. I'd give a slight edge to the Minimus for UI, but the ZL UI is great. I can't say much about durability. They both seem solid, but time will tell.

While testing, I saw something I'd never seen before. As I moved my head around, I could see a little twinkling light on the ground around me. Each set of twinkling "lights" turned out to eye shine from Wolf Spiders - the place was lousy with them. I was also lucky to see, and get some video of, a good-sized Kingsnake.

p.s. I recommend the place I stayed, Sunol Regional Wilderness, as a convenient, overnight backpacking destination for San Francisco Bay Area residents.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 21, 2010)

edc3,

Thanks for the picture and review. The picture proves you own these lights. You have become one of those whose opinion, praise, criticism of the lights you own can be trusted. You'd be amazed how many wannabes talk about lights they don't own like they are experts on them.

Now use those headlamps as task lights without the headbands by hanging them on the ceiling or around your neck, or by clipping them to your shirt or belt.


----------



## eman29 (Oct 22, 2010)

I was debating between the saint minimus and the h31, I went with the minimus because I've read that the the ZL isnt very firm in its placement, i didnt want the light to move while im navigating around. I really love this headlamp. the beam is mediocre, run time is ok, build quality is a bit shoddy, i really dont know why i like it so much but i do. Its most likely the way it feels on my head, very secure and comfortable, i feel like i can wear it on a roller coaster without worry. That along with the tactical look and super friendly UI. Its not the best headlamp by a technical stand point, but its a real pleasure to use.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 22, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> edc3,
> 
> Thanks for the picture and review. The picture proves you own these lights. You have become one of those whose opinion, praise, criticism of the lights you own can be trusted. You'd be amazed how many wannabes talk about lights they don't own like they are experts on them.
> 
> Now use those headlamps as task lights without the headbands by hanging them on the ceiling or around your neck, or by clipping them to your shirt or belt.



At the very least, I own a picture of those lights. Now I just have to Photoshop a Haiku and a Tri-V in there. 

The ZL came with a clip, so I figure I can clip that to my belt or pack and put the Minimus on my head.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a St Minimus and just bought a Saint at a local sporting good store, they had a 20% off anniversary sale. the coupon is good for one regularly priced item. So I got the Saint for the price of a Minimus.

i like the feel of the saint. but the minimus fits nicely in my pocket. 

3XCR123 is pretty excessive for long run time!!! But I LOVE that I can use 2x AA. also it comes with the Minimus tailcap so i turn it into a Minimus when ever I want to.


----------

